# territorial issue or breeding signs?



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i dont know if this is a terriortial issue or not but my 2 reds are always chasing my cariba. the two reds occasionally nudge each other. terrirotial issue or just breeding signs?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Hard to say...you should describe your tank capacities, temp, decoration... and more about their behavior!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

black sand with ne driftwood, 77 degree, one of the RB i think its the female is on one side and the male i suspect is not letting her out of that side. the male is taking up the middle part of the tank. and the cariba is on the other side of the tank.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

How many gallons?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

60g


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Seems territorial behavior to me, still, if you see a different color pattern only in the Reds, they could be mating!

Should be patient...time will tell...hard to say what´s happening if i can´t see this behavior by myself!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What size are your fish?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

rbs are 6-7" and cariba is 5-6"


----------

